
The ICO raising and fall in 4 minutes - sakinho
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-N1XG3Nslc
======
sakinho
The Initial Coin Offering (ICO) was a tremendous event in Crypto and Finance
world. This bar chart race show the raised money from the most successful ICO
along the time.

